# Who loves paints!?



## tarebear (May 28, 2010)

No pictures to share...I just love paints and wish I had one!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Tango, 6YO paint mare.

I'm in love with them too. They're all so unique and I love that they look like Indian horses.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oooo,she has neat markings!
They do look like indian horses!


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

oh jeese does my paint even count!










Shes a solid


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

She's a breeding stock,eh?
She is beautiful and I like her face!
She has sweet eyes.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and some paints have neat little markings...like this one person said that kids mentioned her horse had an "eagle" as a marking. She never noticed untill they pointed it out. So it's fun to look and let your imagination fly. Mine looks like a reverse skunk,haha


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our Paint mares..

Angel










Lady










and Cinnamon


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is our gelding O'Henry
He is proving to be a great family horse as well as my daughters 4H horse.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

this is my Paint mare Lakota. she's around 8, and about 15.3Hh(i havent measured her yet).


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

My boy isn't registered, but I figured I'd show him off anyway.  13 y/o bay tovero gelding named Willie. Probably the best horse I've ever owned. We've been through a lot and he's got his forever home with me. I've known him since he was 4 and finally bought him a few years ago.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is Prissy. She is a little flaxen sorrel sabino that I trained for a friend of mine. She was a pretty nice little horse.









And this was Jet (Mr. Zippo's Easy Jet). He was Zippo Pine Bar and Easy Jet bred. He was a dang nice horse, when he wasn't trying to buck me off. LOL.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't really know how to post pics but I've had my paint for four years and wouldn't trade him for the world. He's adorable, loving, and incredibly fun to be around! I love mine SO much! =] Paints are AMAZING!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

This is my baby, Bali. He's 12 this year, I can't believe it. I have been riding him since he was three, my family bred and raised him. 

















I've always ridden paints <3


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sundance, my 7yr old Paint Clydesdale gelding

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got this poor girl yesterday... she's a yearling and I"m only 5'!









My Arab cross (so not Paint, but...) Calista









And more non-Paints, but pintos...

Shetland mare, Halo









The rest are minis
Design









Jewel









Ruby









Sierra









Solitaire


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> I just got this poor girl yesterday... she's a yearling and I"m only 5'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your family must reallllly love paints!

You are very tall for being 5!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My first horse was a paint. He was such a sweetheart babysitter, and such a cutie! I wish I could post some pictures, but i'm on my phone. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love paints because their coloring is just so unique to them, but because of showing I never bought one. A horse with very particular markings, socks and stockings included-are just to recognizable in the show ring.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> I love paints because their coloring is just so unique to them, but because of showing I never bought one. A horse with very particular markings, socks and stockings included-are just to recognizable in the show ring.


 

:?what do you mean? kinda confused me. Is it bad to have a horse that is too recongnizable?


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

The first pic is my Paint yearling Patches(who's for sale). She's got a personality to die for.

The second one is Lakota, the horse I'm buying tonight. He's part Morab and something else...we think it might be Paint or something else that's big and stocky. But since he looks like a Paint, he's getting posted here lol. =)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow,He is a big boy...look at that neck! I like horse's with a big ol' beefy neck. But not extremely cresty because well that's not good and it wiggles around when you grab it..ew...anyways he's a prettty boy.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Gidget said:


> Your family must reallllly love paints!
> 
> You are very tall for being 5!


Lol she said she was 5', meaning 5 feet tall.  Not 5 years old.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Strange said:


> Lol she said she was 5', meaning 5 feet tall.  Not 5 years old.


 

LOL :lol: 
I was so confused!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I was confused as well, lol!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

atleast I'm not the only one,lol. Geez..lol funny stuff.

Anyways I love all your guy's horses. Beautiful creatures with amazing markings.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks.  
I love looking at other paints/pintos. They're all unique, which is great.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gidget said:


> Wow,He is a big boy...look at that neck! I like horse's with a big ol' beefy neck. But not extremely cresty because well that's not good and it wiggles around when you grab it..ew...anyways he's a prettty boy.


haha yes I love his neck. And its not cresty...just thick and good size for him lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my girl Cricket. she is a reigstered breeding stock paint. Sire was a Paint dam was Quarter Horse. Cricket is 16.1-16.2 hands tall.


----------



## ISAgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

I LOVE medicine hat paints with all my heart 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ISAgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Its a silly question but can someone please tell me the difference between a paint and pinto?

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually had to look this up to make sure I was correct.

Here is what I read.

"What is the difference between a Paint and a Pinto? A *Paint* is a specific breed of horse, bred for the conformation and musculature similar to a Quarter Horse, and also bred for unique coloring. Paint horses aren't always colored, some turn out solid but may still carry the genes needed to have colored offspring. *Pinto*, on the other hand, is ANY breed of horse exhibiting the colorations below (Common breeds that you may see exhibiting these colors are Arabian, Saddlebred, Mustang, Icelandic Horse, and many others)."


----------



## ISAgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh! Wow! That's actually a really common mistake cse where I used to ride there were 100 horses and alot of them were "paints" but I doubt they were actually the breed but pintos instead. Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

ISAgirl said:


> Oh! Wow! That's actually a really common mistake cse where I used to ride there were 100 horses and alot of them were "paints" but I doubt they were actually the breed but pintos instead. Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In some areas that I have traveled, folks always call them Pintos and have never heard of a Paint. In any case, as Gidget mentioned, a 'real' Paint is a breed registered by the American Paint Horse Association (APHA). It maintains two registeries, Regular and Solid Paint. In either case, to be registered with the APHA, the horse must have at least one APHA registered parent. The other parent, if not APHA, must be a registered QH (AQHA) or TB (Jockey Club).


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

My 2 year old, Joker


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I love paints , they will always be my first favourite breed ! 
Such great personalities , so friendly . 
I have owned overo paints befoore but I have a solid paint right now 
This is Sonya .


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

This is my free lease girl. She's a 16.2hh Bay Tobiano, Arabian X Thoroughbred mare. Eventer 

I have photos of her jumping and competing which I'll put up when I'm on the other computer


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

I took this with a crappy camera but this is Romeo recently ! I love him ! Pure american paint.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

AfterParty said:


> I love paints , they will always be my first favourite breed !
> Such great personalities , so friendly .
> I have owned overo paints befoore but I have a solid paint right now
> This is Sonya .


Looks to me like she's got some minimal sabino crawling up that left hind.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> This is my free lease girl. She's a 16.2hh Bay Tobiano, Arabian X Thoroughbred mare. Eventer
> 
> I have photos of her jumping and competing which I'll put up when I'm on the other computer


 

I LOVE the second picture of your horse. Gorgeous!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

This is Sundance  
He's not "technically" a Paint, but a Pinto rather. He's my 4 year old Spotted Saddle Horse. These are not the most flattering shots since he was shedding out, and looked somewhat moth eaten...haha.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

he's darling! Pinto..paint...almost the same thing but yet not. I still consider them paints. Mine is technically a pinto I suppose. I don't know anything about her parents and don't know if she has papers....she's still a paint in my eyes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ I have to agree. The way that I grew up, pinto was associated with ponies, not with horses. If a horse had color, then it was a paint, regardless of parentage or registration.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I love that second picture of your guy RoCru. So adorable!


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

I love Paints as well, I have four, would love to attach pics, but it is not working or I don't know how. Tried to upload a pic for a different topic. My yearling has sort of a funny pupil, and was wondering if anyone had seen this before.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

satrider said:


> I love Paints as well, I have four, would love to attach pics, but it is not working or I don't know how. Tried to upload a pic for a different topic. My yearling has sort of a funny pupil, and was wondering if anyone had seen this before.


 

how are you trying to upload it?


I have a flikr account and I upload my pics there,get the URL(I go to all sizes,right above the picture) and click what size and then scroll down a bit and copy the URL. When you go add the picture to the forum you will see up top in the message column and there is a mountain and sun box. Click on that delete the " http:// " thing and paste the URL...viola! you got a picture...let me know if that makes sense.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies everyone! I LOVE my boy. He's the first horse "of color" I've owned. I've had greys, roans, and solids, but never a pinto. I ran up on him after calling about a Buckskin mare. Turns out she was sold, but they had a "brown & white" racking horse they needed sold pretty quick. So, I went two days later, and had him hauled home. There was no way I was gonna leave him there, he was the horse I'd dreamed about for years!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We have three paints/pintos.

Scooter (aka Candy's Dixie Boy) is a registered paint stallion. He's five or six years old. I'm trying to talk my son in law into gelding him - his conformation isn't very good so there is no sense in keeping him a stallion, but son in law can't stand the thought of him losing his "manhood." Sadly, had to tell son in law either the horse gets gelded, gets sold, or is housed somewhere other than my property because I don't want a stallion around the kids and/or getting to my mare again. Scooter is a real sweetheart with a gentle manner around people. If he weren't so dang big 16+ hands, he'd be a good kids horse if he were gelded and had some decent training.

Scooter:








Junior is one of Scooter's colts. He's out of a grade sorrel mare that had some serious health and conformation issues. Junior seems to have inherited her conformation problems, but hopefully not her health issues.

Junior:








DJ is my horse, well, my husband's horse. He is a medicine hat paint, I think. He's supposedly registered, but I've never received his papers. That's fine, because he's a gelding and definitely not show quality. He had an accident as a two month old and nearly didn't survive. He pretty mcuh gelded himself and has some areas of neck muscle missing due to the injuries. 

DJ is a tovero, I think, and has beautiful blue eyes.

This is a horrible pic of DJ, he really looks deformed, but it shows his markings fairly well. If someone could confirm whether or not he really is a medicine hat, I would appreciate it.

DJ:


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I couldn't tell you if he's a medicine hat, but Willie has a little spot on his lips just like DJ.  I love it, lol.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Is he as hard to keep clean as DJ? I can give him a bath and have him all sparkling white and pretty, and an hour later he's rolled in the mud at the edge of the pond. GRRRR!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I *think* to be an actual medicine hat, they have to have white EVERYWHERE but their little "hat" ear markings..... but I could be wrong. 
Example: Sacred Indian is a medicine hat paint...








I used to show against his foals..... they were like a clan of ribbon snatching angels... lol I was so jealous at 13 years old watching their barn dominate the entire youth division like they were the only horses to have your kid showing at APHA shows in CO. My mare was a bay and white tobiano but CLEARLY not a sacred indian foal, I felt like a poser hahaha!

Anyways... thats a medicine hat paint.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

BaliDoll said:


> I *think* to be an actual medicine hat, they have to have white EVERYWHERE but their little "hat" ear markings..... but I could be wrong.


They don't have to be all white and very typically have a colored chest (their 'shield').


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

So is it as long as they have the double ear marking with white all around it then? How do you know? lol slightly off topic but now I'm curious!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

BaliDoll said:


> So is it as long as they have the double ear marking with white all around it then? How do you know? lol slightly off topic but now I'm curious!


This is the wiki, but there may certainly be other definitions. There are also some other variations where the color comes down the side of the face like a helmet instead of a hat, too.

*Medicine hat*: an uncommon pattern where the poll and ears are dark, surrounded completely by white, a true "medicine hat" pinto or paint usually has a predominantly white body, sometimes with dark coloration by the flanks, chest, and above the eyes.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I seeeee... thanks, PHM!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Would that make DJ a medicine hat? I tend to stay confused on the subject.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

dee said:


> Is he as hard to keep clean as DJ? I can give him a bath and have him all sparkling white and pretty, and an hour later he's rolled in the mud at the edge of the pond. GRRRR!



Lol! Usually Willie actually keeps himself fairly clean. Despite being outside 24/7. I mean, he's got little spots of dirt here and there, but it's not too bad at all! From about 10 yards away he looks squeaky clean and white!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't get over how much Willie looks like my old show horse, Foxy.  He's very cute!!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks.  He's pretty adorable. Kids love him, even though he's not a huge fan of kids, lol. He tolerates them, which is good, but I can tell when enough is enough. Unless, of course, they're feeding him treats, in which case he'll put up with them until they run out. xD


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Here are a few of my boy Tux. He's a just turned 7yr old APHA I love ALL the pics on this thread! Just gorgeous horses of color!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh how pretty! He is really call or you are short..he looks like he has some legsw on him in that first picture.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

DJ:
View attachment 33629
[/QUOTE]


*I think DJ is considered a medicine hat.*


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Gidget said:


> DJ:
> View attachment 33629


 
*I think DJ is considered a medicine hat.*[/QUOTE]

I thought so, but wasn't sure. Thanks so much!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I love paints! Before I got my horse I always could see myself with a beautiful paint that was more laid back. But go figure I got a fresh off the track thoroughbred that was a bay (but has a unique blaze) and was more of a foward horse. But I wouldnt trade my untrained thoroughbred for anything! Paints are so different looking, each ones "pattern" is never the same, the horse is unique. I will have one.... one day


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

HeroMyOttb said:


> I love paints! Before I got my horse I always could see myself with a beautiful paint that was more laid back. But go figure I got a fresh off the track thoroughbred that was a bay (but has a unique blaze) and was more of a foward horse. But I wouldnt trade my untrained thoroughbred for anything! Paints are so different looking, each ones "pattern" is never the same, the horse is unique. I will have one.... one day


Believe it or not, paints are not my favorites. I bought DJ (paint) and Dancer (grulla) site unseen. I had no clue what color they were until the day I picked them up. I really don't have a color/marking favorite. The love of my life (as far as horses go) was my mare, Sugar. I had her for several years, and it killed me to have to sell her, but that's another story. She was nothing really special, I guess:

Sugar:


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm a sucker for bays. Which is good, since it's obviously a very widespread, common color.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Sugar is GORGEOUS!
She has a nice solid body.

You know what?
(just me yambering)
Some people will look at people's horses and be like "whats so special about
that horse"...for it being the typical color or whatever it may be but in the owner's eyes we find them amazing and unique and wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Sugar taught me a lot about riding and horses. She had a stubborn streak a mile wide, but I learned how to get her to do what I wanted to without a big fight - we were doing circles before circling was cool! She tested everyone who rode her, and I mean everyone! I rode her for the first time to go for help when our truck broken down hauling her home. She was fine, but refused to get back in the trailer - wound up riding her another four miles to the inlaws. That night, I rode her in a rodeo parade back when the grand entries were the norm around here. She started bucking while we were warming up. Two old men were riding their horses not far away, and told me to hang on and not come off under any circumstances (and don't worry about looking like a fool for hanging on to the saddle horn!). I hung on with one hand on the saddle horn and one hand on the cantle for dear life. After a few seconds, she suddenly stopped, shook herself, and moved out just as calm as a cucumber. One of the old cowboys chuckled and told me she wouldn't do that to me again - she just wanted to see what I was made of. And you know what? She never did it again - to me anyway. She threw my husband, and he was never able to do much with her after that. Funny thing was, she never did it to my two little girls - she was an angel with them. Then again, they didn't push her buttons, either. I sure miss my girl. Hope Dancer is just like her - though I don't think I'm up to another "test."


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, I'm crazy about Paints, our two Paints are kind of minimally marked.
Magic belongs to my brother in law,
















And Gypsy's my baby (even more minimal),

















And not a Paint, but my friend/neighbor's pinto that lives here, Sally,









And w/ (again not a Paint, but spotted) the mule Canya,
















Not as spotty as she was as a baby since her spots roaned,









And the pinto minis,
Money, minimal tobiano,








W/ non pinto baby Cash,








Skip, loud frame (him and Canya's markings are almost identical, I need to get a pic of the two from behind standing side by side),

















And some pintos from the past, this was my first horse Apatche,








And pinto pony, Sasha,








And pinto mini DJ I sold last month,


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

This is my daughter's leased paint Romeo. She's going to be using him for 4-H next year. She's ridden him for the last 2 years.









(forgive the ill fitting helmet. She doesn't ride with it like that)









His first pass through the trail course gate.









At their birthday party (their birthdays are 3 days apart).

As he's grown, his leg white has been taken over by the sorrel color, but he's got the tell tale half blue eyes, the roaning, and that gorgeous bald face.

I have some really good pictures I've taken recently, just none uploaded.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a few new pics of my boy Sundance wearing his shiny summer coat! I sooo love this guy, he's my pride and joy!!!


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

*my turn*

Here are some pics of my cool paint horse. His name is Blazing White. Barn name is Kalypso. He is 8 years old. I ride english pleasure and we do some jumping too. I got him at the end of Oct.2008. My mom rides him too. We both show him in the local schooling shows. 

From time to time, i like to ride him western.

Kalypso is by Will Spot Ya. Does anybody here have a paint out of this stallion?

Hope the pics are a good size.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Cuuuute! 
Seriously,everyone here has nice flasy paints!
And sundance is LOOKIN GOOD sporting his new coat.


----------

